

All Conj 2011 Videos Available - pron
http://clojure.com/blog/2012/02/20/all-conj-2011-videos-available.html

======
xiaomai
Can someone who has seen these comment on which they thought were most
interesting/beneficial?

~~~
nickik
Well ok lets see. I have watched most of them.

Keynote Rich Hickey -> Future of the language. Intressting stuff about
invokedynamic, forkjoin and other concurency stuff. Pragmatic talk but gives
alot to think about, mostly intressting if your intressted in Clojure the
language.

The Macronomicon Michael Fogus -> Cool Talk about Macros. If you like Macros
or want to understand them this talk is for you.

Predicate Dispatch David Nolen -> My fav talk. I allready saw some
presentations from David but this one brings it all together. This talk should
be watched by everybody its not really about Clojure but its a good example
what you can do in a language like Clojure.

Modeling the world probabilistically using Bayesian networks in Clojure Chas
Emerick -> This is broken so I cant talk about it.

Striving to Make Things Simple and Fast Phil Bagwell -> Again a very
intressting talk, its not about Clojure. It talks about bringing Persistent
Vectors even cooler.

Introduction to Logic Programming with Clojure Ambrose Bonnaire-Sergeant ->
Again not really about Clojure, first time Logic Programming made sence to me.

Ousterhout's Dichotomy Isn't (Part 2 of the Simplicity/Power/Focus Series)
Stuart Halloway -> This Series of talks by Stuart is very cool and very
diffrent. The first talk on Simplicity was better but both should be watched
by everybody clojure developer or not.

miniKanren Dan Friedman and William Byrd -> Wired Logic Programming stuff I
mostly did not really understand that well. If your into that kind of thing
its great.

Concurrent Stream Processing David McNeil -> Quite intressting, its about how
the build something with clojure. Showing how you can compine the lispyness of
Clojure with the JVM stuff, using ForkJoin with DSLs.

ClojureScript Chris Houser -> Nice little overview, starts a bit slow but the
end is worthwhile to watch.

The others I have either not jet seen or just didn't know what to say about.

------
agumonkey
Cristophe Grand and David Nolen talks were very interesting subjects as usual,
but not well delivered, former accents was painful, latter slides seemed
random, going back and forth and aside _cry_.

------
dmix
Some great talks.

Not a big deal, but I'm curious: why are the Clojure conj videos always on
Blip.tv?

~~~
Rayne
Probably just historical reasons. The original Clojure videos from Rich Hickey
were put there, so I suppose it makes sense to consolidate them all in one
place.

~~~
wooby
That, and they handle transcoding to all kinds of different formats for us.

~~~
calibraxis
The nice thing about Vimeo is people can download the videos (at least I can);
easier to view them anywhere. I'd pay the $60/year for Vimeo Plus, if it turns
out to be a good solution. (<http://vimeo.com/plus>)

 _[Edit: Ah, thanks scottjad! I was starting to search for ways to download
them off blip.tv, you saved me lots of time.]_

~~~
scottjad
You can download from blip.tv too, but it's not obvious how. You can either
get the urls from <http://blip.tv/clojure/rss> or you can use a program like
#{youtube-dl movgrab cclive}

~~~
Luyt
I use the 'Screenshot Pimp' add-on for Firefox; it lets me download any
embedded video whether it is on Blip, YouTube or wherever.

